
Apple: Buy the Lightening Dock - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2016/09/08/iphone-7-headphones-charging-solution/
======
gjolund
The mental gymnastics the Apple community is doing right now is hilarious.

[A] : listen to music

[B] : charge my phone

[C] : airBuds

[D] : lightning dock

[E] : 3.5mm port

customer: "I want to do A, but that means I can't do B or vice versa"

apple: "Buy C, that will let you do A and B"

customer: "But what happens when the battery for C dies?"

apple: "Buy D, that will let you do A and B"

customer: "But D has a E that isn't compatible with C"

apple: "Courage."

------
DerekL
The title is misspelled.

